# trying to find Middleton's black and mild pipe tobacco...



## jonogt (Oct 2, 2005)

right on the package of their little cigars, it says "pipe tobacco cigar", but i cannot for the life of me find anywhere on the internet or several genuine tobaccanists in my area that sell this stuff by the pouch or by bulk weight. it is by far my favorite flavor and taste of any blends i've tried (both as the little cigar, and when i've emptied them out to use in my pipe) but i don't want to continue buying 5 packs of the cigars, only to empty them like this. everytime i've looked for it, i am recommended "something similar" that i never enjoy as much as the B&M (hint: plealse don't tell me "try this, its similar"). 

can anyone point me toward my holy grail?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Is this the grail you seek?

Link


----------



## jonogt (Oct 2, 2005)

that looks like what i was trying to find  silly me i guess their home page would have been a good guess. any idea why it is so scarce in stores and other places on the net though?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Probably because the cigar form is a lot more convenient to smoke, honestly. Most people don't want the trouble of packing a pipe.


----------

